# Creation of 'A Foxx Tail'



## Sarkonian (Nov 5, 2009)

'Tis the story I've been writing, and it's finally being converted to a script so I can draw it up panel by panel. However, I need co-writers for creativity reasons, as well as having someone who can do standard checks and balances on editing and such. I find I'm a bit narrowed minded at certain points. Anyway, lemme explain the story.

It follows the exploits of military soldier fox Nova, a cursed man who takes money to do all of the underworld, and over world's dirty work. Nova has a near perfect success rate for a single soldier, something that should be impossible for a man working nine years of guns, fighting, assination, and many other acts of terrorism. His secret? He can't die.

When Nova was eighteen, he was part of a local militia that deemed him too dangerous for active duty, or, even for incerceration. He was put to death via firing squad in the middle of the desert. His supposed last words were 'You guys are so fu--" You imagine the bullets silenced him moments later. 

Nova's death was short lived. Upon reaching the afterlife, he was met with two demonic gatekeepers, both of which dwarfed the fox by at least fifteen feet, and Nova was large enough as it is, being, at the time, six feet tall. His body was to be ripped apart by one, and his soul devoured by the other. This didn't sit well with our fox, and with his own might, crushed both of the gatekeepers.

This caught the attention of Stan, the god of the realm that was presiding over the souls coming in and out. Nova assumed Stan was going to take his soul with much more ease than his guards, but no, Nova was offered a proposition.

"Go back, kill as much as possible, and you can never die."

More than eager to exact revenge on his killers, Nova agrees, and back in his world, Nova stands up after being shot to death merely seconds after his supposed end. He brutally murders all of the men standing in shock, and drives away into the desert sands.

Since then, Nova's established his reputation of 'The Metal Fox' from his signature metal right arm and his invincibility to death. Doing what he did best, he fought, he killed, he did military bad ass things. And now he's here, still fighting on to this day.

The plot takes Nova from the ground up, showing him recruiting people to his side of the warfare as a mercenary, while he himself completes his job. The story, and number of soldiers on Nova's self proclaimed PMC, grows and changes as things go on.

So yeah, that's the gist of it, anyone feel like collaborating?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds too much God-modish...


----------



## Sarkonian (Nov 5, 2009)

Just because he can't die doesn't mean he isn't prone to extreme weakening, or to having his body tied up and thrown into a river. If he can't die, who's gonna pull him up out of the water? It'll be one helluva while before he can count on rust to break his chains or for his ropes to unwind. He's prone to many different things still, and the amounts of demons that show up in the story make things interesting, because they don't try to kill each other, they try to absorb one another. Nova can't exist if he's been absorbed by a stronger demon, eh?


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

So basically Captain Jack Harkness?


----------

